# 160 Ac. In Missouri Ozarks



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Missouri Ozarks Ranch If you want a secluded Homestead this is it. This place belongs to some friends, and I have been there many times. If you go out to just wander around a little bit, take a compass as it is about 7 miles to the nearest road to the west and 2 or 3 miles to the north or south. Abuts right up to the "Mark Twain National Forest". Fantastic deer and turkey hunting. Just a really nice little secluded place.


----------



## RavensNest (Nov 16, 2007)

Adron said:


> Missouri Ozarks Ranch If you want a secluded Homestead this is it. This place belongs to some friends, and I have been there many times. If you go out to just wander around a little bit, take a compass as it is about 7 miles to the nearest road to the west and 2 or 3 miles to the north or south. Abuts right up to the "Mark Twain National Forest". Fantastic deer and turkey hunting. Just a really nice little secluded place.


The link does not work for me.

Raven


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.missouriranchforsale.com/

It worked for me, and this is the address to get there.

Angie


----------

